# The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Netflix bestätigt Releasetermin und zeigt ersten Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Netflix bestätigt Releasetermin und zeigt ersten Trailer*

						Die Macher des Netflix-Animationsfilms The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf haben im Rahmen der WitcherCon neue Details zu dem Film verraten. Unter anderem gibt es jetzt ein konkretes Releasedatum sowie einen ersten Teaser-Trailer.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Netflix bestätigt Releasetermin und zeigt ersten Trailer*


----------



## catze (10. Juli 2021)

Das Teil wurde eindeutig in Japan animiert


----------

